# Asus vs238 Monitor Flicker



## TimboSlice480 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I ordered this off of amazon (the 23.6 inch): Amazon.com:]Amazon.com: Asus VS238H-P 23-Inch Full-HD LED-Lit LCD Monitor: Computers & Accessories Asus VS238H-P 23-Inch Full-HD LED-Lit LCD Monitor: Computers & Accessories[/url]

And it arrived today, but I've been having a really bad problem with the screen flickering. I've looked on the web for some solutions, but I haven't had any luck.

The DVI cable that came with it doesn't seem to work at all, and I have to use one of my older VGA to DVI cables and it works somewhat... Although it has a really bad flicker to it. Any suggestions? Should/Could I return it for a new one?

Oh, and here's a quick little video of what it's doing: Asus vs238 screen flicker - YouTube

This is my first time having more than one monitor, so it's pretty disappointing to have this happen.. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wavey: and welcome to TSF.

This is not really within my area of expertise but it sounds like you ought to try a new cable before anything else.

The one you were supplied with could be faulty as could your old one.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try a new cable first. Preferably a true DVI or HDMI cable, although a quality VGA cable should work as well.

Having said that, and if the cable doesn't resolve the problem, the vertical flickering is likely a hardware fault. The horizontal moving bar/flickering looks like a typical refresh/driver issue. 

Was the old monitor the same resolution?


----------



## TimboSlice480 (Feb 27, 2014)

Deejay100six said:


> Hi, :wavey: and welcome to TSF.
> 
> This is not really within my area of expertise but it sounds like you ought to try a new cable before anything else.
> 
> The one you were supplied with could be faulty as could your old one.





Dogg said:


> Try a new cable first. Preferably a true DVI or HDMI cable, although a quality VGA cable should work as well.
> 
> Having said that, and if the cable doesn't resolve the problem, the vertical flickering is likely a hardware fault. The horizontal moving bar/flickering looks like a typical refresh/driver issue.
> 
> Was the old monitor the same resolution?


Thank you for the quick responses! The older monitor's resolution was 1440x900 while my new monitor is 1920x1080. Like I said, this is my first time having more than one screen, so could having different resolutions like that negatively affect how they perform? I always see people having the exact same monitors when they have more than one, so I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case.

I'll try to get another DVI cable this weekend and update my findings. Wish me luck opcorn:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Good luck! :thumb:

and please do let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

To clarify, you are using two monitors?
Does the new monitor, or the old one, have any issues when used alone?

PC Specs & age?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## TimboSlice480 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tyree said:


> To clarify, you are using two monitors?
> *Does the new monitor, or the old one, have any issues when used alone?*
> 
> PC Specs & age?
> ...


Ah, yes that was one thing that I realized I forgot to mention just as I was going to bed. When I use my use my new monitor by itself, there isn't any flickering at all. It only occurs when both are being displayed at the same time. The computer that I have is a pre-built (although I plan on upgrading quite a few parts) Dell XPS 8300 and here are my specs:










Also, I have a side question. Are my graphics card temperature ok? I had a friend say that it is too high and are around 43°C-45°C when it's up to speed. Is it possible that having it set to that in the long run has affected how well it'll perform (especially when displaying two monitors)?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What's the service Tag Number of the Dell?
What type of connection are you using for each monitor (VGA-DVI-HDMI)?


----------



## TimboSlice480 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tyree said:


> What's the service Tag Number of the Dell?
> What type of connection are you using for each monitor (VGA-DVI-HDMI)?


Would this be the service tag? 










And I have to use VGA cables with the monitors that run through to this Amazon.com : StarTech DVI to VGA Cable Adapter, M/F (DVIVGAMF) : Electronics Cable Adapters : Electronics that plug into the back of my computer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No it is not: Locate Service Tag | Dell US


----------



## TimboSlice480 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tyree said:


> No it is not: Locate Service Tag | Dell US


According to that link, it's, "9QB5VR1".


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> What type of connection are you using for each monitor (VGA-DVI-HDMI)?


That's not a Service Tag Number. It looks like this


----------



## TimboSlice480 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, this must be it:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That's indeed strange. Neither the Service Tag or Express Service Code show me anything.


Tyree said:


> What type of connection are you using for each monitor (VGA-DVI-HDMI)?


What 67xx GPU?


----------



## TimboSlice480 (Feb 27, 2014)

Is this all the info you'd need?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What types of connections are available on your 67xx GPU (i.e. 1xVGA - 2x VGA - 1xVGA + 1x DVI)?


----------



## TimboSlice480 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tyree said:


> What types of connections are available on your 67xx GPU (i.e. 1xVGA - 2x VGA - 1xVGA + 1x DVI)?


Only connections available are two DVI ports. 










I did buy a new DVI cable (the black one on the bottom port in the picture), and it does work on my new monitor. However the flickering still occurs. I tried using the DVI cable that came with my new monitor that was faulty, on my old monitor and it worked (with flickering of course, but it did work). It's all pretty confusing...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The adapters are a good suspect. What happens if you switch the cables/adapters?


----------

